# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in spieren; benen, armen, handen..

## MIIYO

Hallo, 

Lees het hele verhaal alsjeblieft.. 

Twee jaar geleden (was net 17 jaar, nu al weer bijna 20) is er een ontzettende pijn ontstaan in mijn benen. Ik heb hier last van gekregen omdat ik stage ging lopen bij een winkel, ik moest hier voordurend staan en veel lopen. Er ontstond een hevig pijn bij mijn spier naast mijn scheenbeen, ook was er een hevige pijn in mijn hak en voet en hoelanger ik stond, week de pijn ook uit naar mijn bovenbeen. Wanneer ik savonds op de bank zat en mijn benen rusten, bleef ik pijn in mijn benen voelen die af en toe heviger was dan anders. Na enige massage van me moeder, werd de pijn iets aandragelijker. 

Na veel klagen tegen mijn moeder raadde zij me aan naar de dokter te gaan, na veel onderzoeken en ook bloedonderzoeken konden ze me, tot de uitslag niet verder helpen en kreeg ik een pijnstiller voor geschreven. Uit de uitslagen bleekt dat ik ontstekingen had in mijn lichaam, maar dit moest vanzelf over gaan. Paar maanden later werden de klachten alleen maar erger, zo erg dat ik bijna geen afstanden meer kon verleggen en niet meer kon rennen. Het leek dan wel of er iemand met voetbalnoppen mijn scheenbeen kapot trapte. Ook de pijn in mijn bovenbeen werd heviger, als of iemand me spieren verscheurde. Opnieuw naar de huisarts en legde hem voor of ik misschien niet naar een podoloog moest. De huisarts vond het eigenlijk niet nodig maar lied me toch maar voor de zekerheid gaan. 

Eenmaal bij de podoloog bekeek hij mijn benen, voeten en armen. Hij ontdekte dat de spieren in mijn lichaam te lang waren en ze mijn lichaam niet juist ondersteuning gaven, volgens hem kwam de pijn in mijn benen/voeten voort door een verkeerde stand van mijn voeten. Een weekje later had ik steunzolen. In het begin veel pijn aan geleden, maar op dit moment kan ik er niet meer zonder mee lopen. De pijn uit mijn voeten verdween, wat al een hele opluchting was. Nadat ik klaar was met mijn stage, heb ik een stuk minder gelopen en verdween de pijn een beetje. 

Een jaar later, begon de pijn langzaam aan steeds erger te worden. Zo erg dat ik savonds niet meer kon slapen. Het leek als of ik continue mijn benen in de lucht hield waardoor er een ontzettende spierpijn ontstond. Ik bleef continue draaien in mijn bed en het duurde al snel 2 uur voordat ik in slaap viel. Ook toen weer opnieuw naar de dokter geweest. De dokter keek me aan van, jij weer hier!? Opnieuw deed de dokter zjn testen maar kwam er niks uit, hij ging in overleg met zijn vrouw, ook een dokter. Uit eindelijk besloten ze dat ik maar fysiotherapie moest gaan proberen. Na een aantal maanden fysiotherapie te hebben gehad, kwam er geen verbetering in. Volgens de fysio moest ik me verder laten onderzoeken en had ik ontstekingen in me gewrichten. Er ontstonden namelijk grote builten op mijn voet gewrichten (ook heb ik dit al jaren aan mijn vingers). Ik weer opnieuw naar de dokter. Die dag had ik een inval dokter en kon het hele verhaal opnieuw uitleggen, hij bekeek alles opnieuw en keek ook naar mijn ontstekingen (volgens de fysio). De dokter verklaarde dat het builten waren die ontstonden door druk en dat er niks aan gedaan kon worden en ik maar minder strakke schoenen moest dragen. Verder verklaarde hij dat ik last had van het Chronisch compartiment syndroom of Shin splints. Ook hij wist er verder niks van af en ik moest maar kijken op internet of ik iets anders kon vinden of iets waardoor het minder werd. 

Na nu al meer dan 2 jaar pijnstillers te slikken (naproxen) is de pijn ook in mijn armen ontstaan en in mijn handen. En de pijn wordt nu alleen maar heviger omdat de winter in aantocht is. Ik weet me totaal geen raad meer wat ik moet doen. Ik ben al door 3 verschillende doktoren geholpen, fysiotherapie gehad, ik heb steunzolen.. maar de pijn verdwijnt niet, het wordt als maar erger. Het is een last in mijn leven, ik kan niet uit (ook al vind ik dat niet heel erg), maar ik kan geen boodschappen tas dragen, de pijn in mijn armen wordt dan te hevig, ik kan niet even de stad in om te winkelen, de spieren in mijn benen lijken wel helemaal uit elkaar getrokken te worden, ik kan bijna geen trappen meer lopen en 's avonds lig ik uren wakker van de pijn en ga zo maar door.. 

Voor de mensen die misschien denken dat het ligt aan dat ik te weinig beweeg of ongezond eet, ik sporte vroeger 5x in de week. Ik ben juist gestopt met sporten omdat dit te pijnlijk werd en mijn fysio dit afkeurde. Toch beweeg ik elke dag nog altijd door fietsen en lopen en kom ik wel aan me 30 min. beweging per dag. Ik eet verder gezond en heb eerder ondergewicht.

Is er iemand die me kan helpen of ook maar iets hiervan af weet? Dat zou me namelijk heel erg helpen, want ik weet me echt geen raad meer en word hier ontzettend futloos en moe van. 

Groeten Manouk

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik jou was beste Manouk,
zou ik naar een ziekenhuis gaan en me door een neuroloog,orthopedist of liever nog allebei 's helemaal binnenstebuiten laten keren!!
Zo kun je toch niet rond blijven lopen???!!!
Als je huisarts je niet wil doorverwijzen is mijn tip; ga naar de spoeddienst en laat je opnemen!

Sterkte en héél véél succes!!
Liefs Agnes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Manouk,

Wat een vervelend verhaal! En je wordt echt van het kastje naar de muur gegooid zo..
Ik ben het dus wel eens met Agnes, ga naar het ziekenhuis! De pijn wordt steeds erger! En het verspreid zich zo te lezen ook naar andere lichaamsdelen. Dat is echt niet goed hoor!

Heel veel sterkte, en succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Manouk,

Wat vervelend dat je zo rondloopt! Ik zou Agnes haar advies maar aannemen!
Heeeeel veel sterkte gewenst!!!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## kellyb

Ey Manouk,

Na het zoeken op het forum kwam ik jouw verhaal tegen. Mijn vraag aan jou is of je je misschien ook in de klachten van mijn verhaal kan herkennen. misschien kunnen we elkaar helpen?

IK hoop wat van je te horen!


Mijn naam is Kelly, ik ben 22 jaar en al een aantal jaar op zoek naar een naam die bij mijn klachtenbeeld hoort. Het begon als iets waar ik niet veel last van had en is steeds erger geworden, waarvan nu de meeste dagen gewoon ondraaglijk en ik er gewoon niet meer mee om kan gaan. Naar school kan ik al lang niet meer, werken gaat niet, kleine dagelijkse dingen doen teveel pijn om me toe te zetten en de artsen blijven bezig, maar kunnen er ook geen naam aan geven en dan word je gewoon weer weggestuurd en niemand die de moeite neemt om er eens echt werk van te maken, want als het te complex is of wordt, tja dan houdt het op. Ik hoop daarom ook dat iemand mij via deze weg verder zou kunnen helpen of ik met mensen in contact kom die zich in mijn verhaal herkennen. Ik zou graag van jullie horen!

Klachtenbeeld:

Lees alstublieft mijn hele verhaal, aangezien het verhaal nogal complex en warrig is.

Sinds een aantal jaar, +/- 5 jaar chronische pijn in de benen. Het begon met lichte prikkelingen in beide benen en wanneer ik even stond of met mijn benen naar beneden zat, kreeg ik wat rood-blauwkleurige verkleuringen en het gevoel van kleine prikjes in mijn benen (soms stekend of soms meer een kriebelend en tintelend gevoel). Ik had dit niet continu, maar de klachten werden wel steeds erger, waarna het ook echt steeds meer pijn ging doen i.p.v. een irritant gevoel en ik steeds minder kon functioneren en op dit moment vrij weinig meer kan. Sporten lukt niet, werken kan ik niet en kan al lang niet meer naar school. Ook heb ik sinds een aantal maanden krampklachten in mijn armen en ben erg bang dat dit na verloop van tijd hetzelfde gaat worden als hoe ondraaglijk het nu in mijn benen is, maar ik heb geen idee of het enkel verband met elkaar heeft. Het beheerst dus mijn hele leven. De klachten zijn nu als volgt te beschrijven:

-	Benen: bekneld gevoel in benen (de ene keer het hele been, ook trekkend gevoel, maar meestal bij de hamstrings, kuiten, dus aan de achterkant van mijn hele been. Maar de andere keer weer het gehele been. Kan het dus niet goed aangeven. (+ sinds kort ook armen) . Ook heb ik kramp in mijn benen, wat steeds erger wordt. Ze tintelen regelmatig, steken, branden, schijnen, kriebelen etc. Met dat kriebelen bedoel ik niet dat het jeukt, maar alsof er iets doorheen gaat. (Voor de warmte gebruik ik vaak ijszakken, om zo even de pijn te verlichten en te verdoven, want warmte voelt niet echt fijn. Warmte en kou hebben dus ook wel invloed. Kan niet lang stilstaan of met benen naar beneden zitten (vaak niet eens 2 minuten) Wanneer ik stilzit/sta met mijn benen naar beneden, dan worden alle klachten vaak veel erger. Soms worden ze blauwig-rood en soms dikke enkels. (lijkt op een beetje marmerhuid. Blauwig,wit, rood. Ook word ik daar erg onrustig van en weet ik niet meer waar ik het moet zoeken. Vaak verkleurt de onderkant van mijn been het ergst. Je ziet dan dus echt een blauwe verkleuring, met wittige en rode vlekken. Als ik dan even te lang zou blijven staan, dan voelt het daarna ook erg stijf aan. Bij staan heb ik dus die blauwig-rode verkleuring, en soms worden de benen dan dikkig (vocht) of de voeten zetten wat op en laatst ook mijn handen (ring zat ineens heel strak, omdat ik iets te lang rechtop en stilstond (2min). In een rij staan, onder de douche staan, normaal zitten op een stoel met de benen naar beneden en ga zo maar verder, is al heel lang niet meer mogelijk. Doet te veel pijn (ik zit dan ook altijd met een verhoging onder mijn benen etc). (Wel ga ik meestal als ik net even te lang zit, wat bij mij al heel snel is, maar wat ik net als stilstaan niet uithoud, een stukje bewegen/lopen, maar echt ver lopen lukt ook weer niet). Ook heb ik vaak ineens tintelingen, vooral als ik op een bepaalde manier zit, bijv in de voeten. Snel een soort van slapend gevoel en erge tintelingen, kriebels). Ook voelt mijn huid soms heel raar aan. Alsof hij niet bij mijn lichaam hoort. Een doof gevoel. Brandend en schijnend gevoel bijna continu in de benen (alsof ze in de fik staan) en dan vooral aan de achterkant van mijn bovenbeen of in mijn kuit/scheenbeen gebied (bij de hamstring. Het brand, schijnt en steekt dan verschrikkelijk). -Als ik uit bed kom s’ochtends, dan voelen benen en armen verschrikkelijk stijf aan en voel ik naast alle andere bovengenoemde klachten, ook nog eens een hevige spierpijn of iets wat daarop lijkt. Het is enorm stijf en vooral mijn armen voelen aan alsof ze de hele nacht bekneld hebben gezeten. Iets vastpakken doet dan al pijn. Vaak zwakt dit gevoel in mijn armen na een tijdje weer weg.
-	Voeten (sinds een aantal maanden heel erg, ondraaglijk): wat hierboven staat heb ik al heel lang, maar sinds een aantal maanden beginnen mijn voeten ook steeds te steken, brandende voetzolen, kriebelen, schokken, maar vooral branden! Ze voelen soms ook ineens erg warm aan (vooral het voorste gedeelte van mijn voeten). Ze branden dan dus heel erg, voelen aan alsof ze in de fik staan en zijn rood van kleur. Vaak is dit branden ’s nachts in bed en ondraaglijk. Stilliggen en slapen, kan dan ook echt niet! Na het lopen worden mijn voeten vaak erg rood en warmer dan normaal en tintelen en kloppen ze hevig, net zoals mijn benen, waarna de pijn vaak nog erger wordt.

-	Armen en handen (sinds een aantal maanden): het branderige gevoel heb ik ook in mijn handen (deze worden soms ook ineens rood, vooral de topjes). Soms voelt het ook trekkerig, tintelend of kriebelig aan, of juist in mijn armen weer heel erg bekneld en stijf. Vooral als ik wakker word, is de pijn in mijn armen verschrikkelijk. Vooral in rust en 's avonds in bed kloppende, brandende voeten en ook benen, maar ook de krampen, steken, tintelingen, brandend, kloppend, warm gevoel.(Ik slaap amper en als ik slaap met medicatie, dan word ik vaak wakker van de hevige krampen in de benen (en sinds kort is dit ook licht in de armen begonnen).

Ik heb ook regelmatig (meerdere malen op een dag) het gevoel dat ik om ga vallen als ik loop. Alsof ik mijn evenwicht verlies. Dit wordt eigenlijk ook steeds erger. Ik kan hier ook erg duizelig van worden, omdat ik op dat moment moeite heb om mijn evenwicht te bewaren. Dit kan soms best eng en vooral erg irritant zijn.

-	Ook heb ik sinds februari ineens een aantal maagklachten. Nooit eerder heb ik last van mijn maag gehad en van de één op andere dag kreeg ik een gevoelige slokdarm, maagstreek en darmen. Ik kreeg last van een maagzweer, darmontsteking en nadat dit verholpen was bleef ik last van mijn maag houden. Dit bleek te komen door een klepje wat niet goed sluit, maar wordt nu weer erger.

Dit zijn een aantal beschreven klachten van wat ik voel, maar ik voel nog veel meer dingen in mijn benen, maar het is zo ondraaglijk en zoveel, dat ik niet weet hoe ik dat allemaal onder woorden moet brengen. ik hoop dat dit daarom even voldoende is.
Ook heb ik meerdere dingen misschien dubbel beschreven, maar aangezien het zo moeilijk is om op papier te zetten, hoop ik dat u mij hiermee toch zo snel mogelijk verder kan helpen en alles zou willen proberen om er misschien achter te komen wat het kan zijn, want hier is nauwelijks mee om te gaan. 
HELP ONDRAAGLIJK!
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## MIIYO

Hai Kelly,

Ja ik heb ergens wel een gelijkenis met jou.. Ik ben er net achter gekomen dat ik een kasn heb op de ziekte van lyme, als je hier nog niet op getest bent, dan raad ik jou dit ook aan! En zoek eens op internet wat dit voor een gevolgen heeft! Want bij mij klopt het precies! Als je vragen hebt, gewoon vragen.. 

Liefs Manouk




> Ey Manouk,
> 
> Na het zoeken op het forum kwam ik jouw verhaal tegen. Mijn vraag aan jou is of je je misschien ook in de klachten van mijn verhaal kan herkennen. misschien kunnen we elkaar helpen?
> 
> IK hoop wat van je te horen!
> 
> 
> Mijn naam is Kelly, ik ben 22 jaar en al een aantal jaar op zoek naar een naam die bij mijn klachtenbeeld hoort. Het begon als iets waar ik niet veel last van had en is steeds erger geworden, waarvan nu de meeste dagen gewoon ondraaglijk en ik er gewoon niet meer mee om kan gaan. Naar school kan ik al lang niet meer, werken gaat niet, kleine dagelijkse dingen doen teveel pijn om me toe te zetten en de artsen blijven bezig, maar kunnen er ook geen naam aan geven en dan word je gewoon weer weggestuurd en niemand die de moeite neemt om er eens echt werk van te maken, want als het te complex is of wordt, tja dan houdt het op. Ik hoop daarom ook dat iemand mij via deze weg verder zou kunnen helpen of ik met mensen in contact kom die zich in mijn verhaal herkennen. Ik zou graag van jullie horen!
> 
> ...

----------


## kellyb

ey manouk

Mag ik vragen hoe je daarachter bent gekomen, want die testen schijnen toch heel onduidelijk te zijn en niet betrouwbaar. wanneer de ene test aangeeft dat het negatief is, dan is de andere weer anders. ik heb hier ook al meerdere malen aan gedacht, jaren geleden al, omdat er zoveel overeen komt, maar na even een simpel bloedtestje vind de dokter dat het onzin is wat ik zeg. dus wat moet je verder? Maar kwamen veel van jou klachten overeen met die van mij, want ik kan dus echt niemand vinden, die dit heeft en dat maakt het nog frustrerender. Hoe ben je erachter gekomen dat het lyme kan zijn of dat je het al hebt? 

groetjes Kelly

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Kelly,

Wat vervelend dat je al zolang met deze klachten rondloopt en er niks aan gedaan kan worden momenteel omdat niet duidelijk is wat het is  :Frown: 

Wat betreft het onderzoek of de diagnose middelen voor de ziekte van Lyme vond ik het volgende, misschien dat je daar iets aan hebt;
_Uitgebreid onderzoek_
De diagnose van de ziekte van Lyme moet gebaseerd zijn op de ziektegeschiedenis, symptomen en resultaten van onderzoeken. Meestal voert men ook testen uit, voornamelijk van het bloed. Deze testen moeten gebruikt worden ter ondersteuning van de diagnose. Helaas baseert men zich in Nederland juist heel sterk op deze testen, terwijl ze vaak ten onrechte negatief zijn.
Behalve het testen van bloed wordt ook wel cerebrospinaal vocht (hersenvocht) getest op o.a. antistoffen. Hiervoor moet een lumbaalpunctie (ruggenprik) worden gedaan. Dit wordt met name gedaan bij een vermoeden van neuroborreliose (Aandoeningen van het zenuwstelsel door Borrelia). Bij deze tests is de kans nog groter dat de uitslag negatief is terwijl men wel is geïnfecteerd.
Let op! Een negatieve test sluit de ziekte van Lyme niet uit. Ook is een positieve uitslag op zichzelf geen bewijs van de ziekte van Lyme. De resultaten van de testen moeten in combinatie met de andere informatie (ziektegeschiedenis, symptomen, e.d.) beoordeeld worden.
Er moet nagegaan worden of iemand een tekenbeet had, een rode uitslag (erythema migrans), en of de klachten daarna zijn ontstaan. Ook wordt de diagnose aannemelijker als andere ziekten zijn uitgesloten. De ziekte van Lyme kan diverse symptomen veroorzaken, maar de meeste daarvan zijn niet specifiek, ze komen ook bij andere ziekten voor. Wel maakt diversiteit van symptomen de ziekte van Lyme aannemelijker. De checklist (http://www.lymenet.nl/info/symptomen...e-van-lyme.htm) kan gebruikt worden ter ondersteuning van de diagnostiek.
Let op! Als er na een tekenbeet een erythema migrans (meestal ringvormig, zich uitbreidende, rode uitslag) ontstaat, dan is dat bewijs voor een infectie; daarom moet men dan gelijk een antibioticumbehandeling krijgen. Er moet dus ook geen tijd worden verspild aan bloedonderzoeken. Hoe langer men wacht met behandelen, hoe moeilijker het is om te genezen.
_Lyme testen_
Als iemand wordt geïnfecteerd met de Lyme-bacterie, dan maakt het immuunsysteem antilichamen aan om de bacteriën te bestrijden. Met sommige testen probeert men deze antilichamen tegen de Lyme-bacterie aan te tonen.
Er zijn twee typen antilichamen waarop men test: IgM en IgG. IgM wordt door het lichaam als eerste aangemaakt en daarna IgG. Het duurt enige weken voordat er genoeg antilichamen zijn aangemaakt om aan te kunnen tonen. IgM verdwijnt meestal weer na enige maanden, maar kan ook aanwezig blijven als de bacteriën aanwezig blijven. IgG kan jaren in het lichaam blijven, ook nadat de bacterie uit het lichaam is.
Let op! De antilichamen beschermen niet of niet voldoende tegen een volgende infectie met Lyme-bacteriën. Als men dus genezen is, en opnieuw wordt geïnfecteerd, dan kan men opnieuw ziek worden. Men wordt dus niet immuun!
_ELISA en Western Blot_
De meest gebruikte testen bij de ziekte van Lyme zijn de ELISA en de Western Blot, waarbij zowel op IgM als IgG wordt getest. De ELISA toont alleen antilichamen aan, de Western Blot laat ook zien wélke antilichamen aanwezig zijn.
Bij de Western Blot wordt een strook gebruikt waarop banden (strepen) ontstaan: wb-banden. Deze banden staan voor de verschillende antilichamen; ze worden uitgedrukt in getallen: bijv. p34, p39, p41 of ook wel 34kDa, 39kDa, 41kDa.
Sommige van deze banden zijn specifiek voor de Lyme-bacterie, maar andere zijn aspecifiek, want die kunnen ook door antilichamen tegen iets anders dan de Lyme-bacterie ontstaan.
Het gaat in Nederland meestal als volgt: Men test eerst met de ELISA-test en alleen als deze positief is, dan test men daarna met de Western blot. Als de ELISA positief is, maar de Western blot is negatief, dan telt de uitslag van de Western blot.
Men zou altijd de Western Blot moeten doen, ook als de ELISA negatief is. Soms hebben mensen een negatieve ELISA, terwijl de Western Blot toch positief is! Ook zou een lab bij de Western Blot altijd volledig moeten weergeven welke banden zijn ontstaan.
_Aanbevolen laboratoria_
Voor deze onderzoeken zijn helaas geen standaardmethoden beschikbaar, zodat elk laboratorium zijn eigen procedures heeft.
Het is aan te beleven om gebruik te maken van laboratoria die altijd testen met een Western Blot, onafhankelijk van de uitslag van de ELISA. Ook zouden de banden bij de Western Blot altijd moeten worden opgegeven.
In Nederland voldoet Pro Health aan deze voorwaarde, en ook het LVF in Leeuwarden doet op verzoek een blot. Verder bevindt zich in Duitsland een ervaren laboratorium in Keulen dat hieraan voldoet: Laboratoriumsmedizin.
(Bron; www.lymenet.nl)

Misschien dat je bovenstaande aan je dokter kan voorleggen of bovenstaande kan laten controleren/testen, als er dan wat uitkomt kan je in elk geval verder ...
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Manouk en Kelly,

Ik heb een artikel geplaatst over de ziekte vna Lyme zie http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ed=1#post35118
Heel veel sterkte dames!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## lenio

> Hallo, 
> 
> Lees het hele verhaal alsjeblieft.. 
> 
> Twee jaar geleden (was net 17 jaar, nu al weer bijna 20) is er een ontzettende pijn ontstaan in mijn benen. Ik heb hier last van gekregen omdat ik stage ging lopen bij een winkel, ik moest hier voordurend staan en veel lopen. Er ontstond een hevig pijn bij mijn spier naast mijn scheenbeen, ook was er een hevige pijn in mijn hak en voet en hoelanger ik stond, week de pijn ook uit naar mijn bovenbeen. Wanneer ik savonds op de bank zat en mijn benen rusten, bleef ik pijn in mijn benen voelen die af en toe heviger was dan anders. Na enige massage van me moeder, werd de pijn iets aandragelijker. 
> 
> Na veel klagen tegen mijn moeder raadde zij me aan naar de dokter te gaan, na veel onderzoeken en ook bloedonderzoeken konden ze me, tot de uitslag niet verder helpen en kreeg ik een pijnstiller voor geschreven. Uit de uitslagen bleekt dat ik ontstekingen had in mijn lichaam, maar dit moest vanzelf over gaan. Paar maanden later werden de klachten alleen maar erger, zo erg dat ik bijna geen afstanden meer kon verleggen en niet meer kon rennen. Het leek dan wel of er iemand met voetbalnoppen mijn scheenbeen kapot trapte. Ook de pijn in mijn bovenbeen werd heviger, als of iemand me spieren verscheurde. Opnieuw naar de huisarts en legde hem voor of ik misschien niet naar een podoloog moest. De huisarts vond het eigenlijk niet nodig maar lied me toch maar voor de zekerheid gaan. 
> 
> Eenmaal bij de podoloog bekeek hij mijn benen, voeten en armen. Hij ontdekte dat de spieren in mijn lichaam te lang waren en ze mijn lichaam niet juist ondersteuning gaven, volgens hem kwam de pijn in mijn benen/voeten voort door een verkeerde stand van mijn voeten. Een weekje later had ik steunzolen. In het begin veel pijn aan geleden, maar op dit moment kan ik er niet meer zonder mee lopen. De pijn uit mijn voeten verdween, wat al een hele opluchting was. Nadat ik klaar was met mijn stage, heb ik een stuk minder gelopen en verdween de pijn een beetje. 
> ...


Hallo Manouk,

Ik heb je vehaal gelezen. Zelf heb ik heel veel pijn gehad wat vanuit mijn heup naar mijn tenen trok. Ik ben naar een Ostheopaat çhiropraktiker geweest en na twee behandelingen was ik af van de pijn. Fysio heeft bij toen ook niet geholpen. Ik heb nooit medicatie ingenomen.

Misschien is het een optie om het te proberen.

Veel succes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Lenio,
Ik herken wat je aangeeft; ik heb zelf chronische rugpijn wat bij te lang ook overal naartoe doortrekt, mijn oude HA had mij eerst fysio aangeraden en toen dat niet hielp ben ik naar een chiropractor gestuurd en toen was het voor mij ook beter  :Smile:  Mijn oude HA en chiropractor zijn met pensioen, mijn nieuwe HA vind dat ik fysio moet doen... dus nu ga ik naar de moeder van een vriend van mij die sportmasseuse is en vele technieken kan... 
Fijn dat het bij jou nu over is  :Smile: 

Hey Manouk,
Ik hoop dat je wat aan de informatie, tips en ervaringen hebt! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## MIIYO

Hai Kelly,

In het algemeen ben ik nooit echt goed geholpen. Vaak kwam dit door dat er of te weinig kennis van was of dat men dacht je bent jong je kan niks hebben.. De fysio van mijn vader is in meerdere dingen gespecialiseerd en zij heeft mijn hele lijstje noukerig lopen nakijken.. en zij sloot uit dat het of de ziekte van lyme, of reuma moest zijn... Reuma omdat mijn oma het ook heeft dus het zit in de familie... Voor andere, ik heb ook al een hele biel behandeling gehad fysio etc.. En dat helpt gewoon niet bij mij, het zijn bij mij echt de zenuwen, spieren, gewrichten etc...

Kelly, ik zal je even dit laten lezen, dit is een stukje over lyme, waar je last van kan krijgen:

_De ziekte van Lyme is een multi-systeem ziekte. Het kan leiden tot o.a. neurologische (zenuwstelsel/hersenen), dermatologische (huid), reumatologische (spieren en gewrichten), cardiologische (hart), opthalmologische (ogen) en psychiatrische klachten._

Een heleboel dingen komen dus over een met mij, vandaar dat ik me per direct moest laten testen.. Toch is me dat nog steeds niet uit gekomen, maar volgende week is het dan zo ver! Toch maar even met de dokter gaan overleggen hoe of wat.. Verder lijken mijn klachten heel veel op die van jou, ook hoe ze aan voelen en hoe het ontstaat.. 

Lief dat iedereen mee helpt! Echt supper bedankt!

Liefs Manouk




> ey manouk
> 
> Mag ik vragen hoe je daarachter bent gekomen, want die testen schijnen toch heel onduidelijk te zijn en niet betrouwbaar. wanneer de ene test aangeeft dat het negatief is, dan is de andere weer anders. ik heb hier ook al meerdere malen aan gedacht, jaren geleden al, omdat er zoveel overeen komt, maar na even een simpel bloedtestje vind de dokter dat het onzin is wat ik zeg. dus wat moet je verder? Maar kwamen veel van jou klachten overeen met die van mij, want ik kan dus echt niemand vinden, die dit heeft en dat maakt het nog frustrerender. Hoe ben je erachter gekomen dat het lyme kan zijn of dat je het al hebt? 
> 
> groetjes Kelly

----------


## lenio

Hallo luuss0404

Triggerpointmassage kan ook een bijdrage leveren die je na uitleg van een triggerpointcoach thuis verder mee aan de slag kan gaan.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Manouk,
Vervelend dat je zolang in het ziekencirquit zit zonder dat de oorzaak of een oplossing is gevonden voor je klachten  :Frown:  Hopelijk krijg je bij je afspraak volgende week duidelijkheid!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!
Bedankt voor je bedankje  :Big Grin:  Ik vind het goed dat we elkaar allemaal proberen te helpen  :Smile: 

@ Lenio,
Bedankt voor de tip  :Smile:  Ik zal eens kijken of mijn masseuse mij daar iets over mee kan geven, ze geeft me wel andere oefeningen mee...
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Jeanine

Hallo Manouk
Voor pijnen in spieren en gewrichten kan een zuurarm dieet helpen.
Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven. Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden. Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumapatiënten mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van mensen met allerhande reumaklachten die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet. Homepage: http://home.scarlet.be/reuma-rhumatisme.htm

Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen, hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers. Ook voedingssupplementen zoals vitaminen en mineralen kunnen pijnen veroorzaken of de pijn doen verergeren want die zitten ook vol zuren. Zuur lost de kalk en de kraakbeenderen in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de gewrichtsmeer in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging). Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap. 
Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem
Jeanine Van Belle

----------


## MIIYO

> Hallo Manouk
> Voor pijnen in spieren en gewrichten kan een zuurarm dieet helpen.
> Ik heb bijna twintig jaar aan artritis en coxartrose (heupartrose) geleden. Ook in mijn rug had ik gedurende al die jaren last van chronische pijnen. Zeventien jaar geleden kreeg ik er ook nog een acute aanval in mijn rug bij, die volgens de dokter op de symptomen van discus-hernia geleek. Ook mijn heup deed toen veel meer pijn dan vroeger. Het is met geen woorden te beschrijven wat ik toen geleden heb. Enkel de mensen die het zelfde hebben meegemaakt, kunnen het zich voorstellen. Het was alsof mijn rug en heup gebroken waren. Ik kon niets meer: niet bukken, niets optillen, niet zitten en niet liggen. Met die pijn kon ik echt niet blijven leven. Ik begon er toen wel op te letten dat mijn pijnen nog verergerden na het eten van zure voeding of na het drinken van zure drank. Door observeren en experimenteren heb ik zo alle boosdoeners in mijn voeding kunnen ontdekken die bij mij pijnen veroorzaakten. Zo kreeg ik nog meer pijn na het gebruik van: wijn, karnemelk, yoghurt, tomaten, citrusvruchten, fruit en azijn. Ik heb van toen af alle zuursmakende producten uit mijn voeding weggelaten en tot mijn grote vreugde verdween de scherpste pijn reeds na twee weken. De resterende pijn is toen ook verder langzaam, maar volledig weggebleven. Na vier maanden was ik van alle klachten verlost. Ook van de chronische heup- en rugpijn waar ik twintig jaar lang door gekweld was geweest. Na al die jaren van pijn, zoeken en experimenteren, had ik eindelijk de ware schuldigen van mijn lange lijdensweg gevonden. Na mijn genezing heb ik er een boek over geschreven want ik kon de gedachte niet verdragen dat ik het middel kende om artritis en artrose te genezen en dat ik er niets mee deed. Ik wilde er andere reumapatiënten mee helpen. In mijn boek zijn een vijftigtal brieven gepubliceerd van mensen met allerhande reumaklachten die met de raad uit mijn boek veel verbeterde tot volledige genezing bekwamen. De titel is Verlost van reuma door dieet. Homepage: http://home.scarlet.be/reuma-rhumatisme.htm
> 
> Als u het zuurarm dieet wilt uitproberen, hebt u een grote kans ook geholpen te worden. Medicijnen onderdrukken enkel de symptomen maar nemen nooit de echte oorzaak weg. Als de verdoving uitgewerkt is, heeft men nog meer pijn dan voorheen. Dit komt omdat er in reumamiddelen ook zuren zitten en in sommigen zit er zelfs azijnzuur volgens het boek Medicijnen van Prof. Wolffers. Ook voedingssupplementen zoals vitaminen en mineralen kunnen pijnen veroorzaken of de pijn doen verergeren want die zitten ook vol zuren. Zuur lost de kalk en de kraakbeenderen in het lichaam op en vooral de gewrichten worden er door aangetast. Het beste middel om de gewrichtsmeer in de gewrichten te herstellen en de ontsteking te bestrijden is zuivere levertraan (zonder bijvoeging). Ik hoop dat ik u met mijn raad kan helpen en wens u spoedige beterschap. 
> Vriendelijke groeten uit Evergem
> Jeanine Van Belle


Hallo Jeanine,

Bedankt voor je reactie, het klinkt heel intressant, maar als ik zo nadenk eet ik eigenlijk nooit zure dingen.. Maar ik kan het eens gaan bekijken! Bedankt in ieder geval, Liefs Manouk

----------


## lenio

Hallo Jeanine,

TIP:
Het is mogelijk om bij een mesoloog de voeding te testen waar je lichaam op reageerd.

----------


## floris

hallo kelly,
ik zou even bij de reumatoloog langs gaan, en even het onstekings gehalte te laten meten.
ik heb een te hoog crp gehalte dit heeft met eiwit syntese te maken.
voorbeeld, een normaal mens heeft maximaal 200 crp,
iemand die een boks wedstrijd heeft gedaan en beurs is heeft 400 crp.
ik heb zelf vaak tot 1000 crp,
dus is er net een tractor over mij heen gereden, zo voelt het zegmaar.
dus ik zou zeggen laat dit even meten.
tevens even kijken naar je bse, dit is niet de gekke koeien ziekte waar je wel eens van hoort.
nou succes en ik hoor het wel.
groetjes. floris.

----------


## EllenM

Hallo Manouk,

ik herken je verschijnselen van pijn in spieren. Bij mij was de oorzaak mijn eten, na jarenlange bezoeken aan mijn huisarts en alternatieve genezers ben ik uiteindelijk door goed naar mijn lichaam te luisteren er achter gekomen dat mijn pijnen verband hielden met eten.
Ik ben toen door mijn huisarts nog doorgestuurd naar de allergoloog waar gelukkig niets uitkwam. Hij heeft mij een dieet gegeven waarvan ik wist dat ik de helft al niet kon eten. Door een vriendin ben ik gewezen op een laboratorium die reacties op 266 verschillende voedingsmiddelen test. Bij mij kwamen er 33 intoleranties uit. Van sommige stoffen krijg ik hoofdpijn, van melkproducten krijg ik veel pijn in mijn gewrichten en van het eten van peterselie krijg ik spierpijn. Mijn zwakke plek is mijn rug en daar begint het dan. Het letten op wat ik eet heeft mij (en mijn dochter die weer voor hele andere dingen intolerant is) enorm veel geholpen.
Van de week voor het eerst in jaren durfde ik weer naar de winkel om boodschappen te doen. Ik kan weer boodschappen dragen.
Ook ik werd door mijn huisarts afgescheept met pillen, pijnstillers en reuma pillen. Ik ben s'nachts wakker geworden van lawaai en toen ik eindelijk wakker werd bleek ik het zelf te zijn die AU AU AU aan het roepen was. Het vulmiddel in de pillen bleek lactose te zijn waar ik dus echt niet tegen kan.

ik heb mijn bloed laten onderzoeken bij ProHealth en dan even kijken bij voedselintolerantie. Het heeft mij erg geholpen  :Smile: 

http://www.prohealth.nl/medical/imupro.html

met vriendelijke groet

Ellen

P.S. wanneer ik ook maar iets van koemelk tot mij neem dan kan ik de volgende dag mijn vingers bijna niet meer bewegen van de pijn. Dus ook in brood koekjes etc.




> Hallo, 
> 
> Lees het hele verhaal alsjeblieft.. 
> 
> Twee jaar geleden (was net 17 jaar, nu al weer bijna 20) is er een ontzettende pijn ontstaan in mijn benen. Ik heb hier last van gekregen omdat ik stage ging lopen bij een winkel, ik moest hier voordurend staan en veel lopen. Er ontstond een hevig pijn bij mijn spier naast mijn scheenbeen, ook was er een hevige pijn in mijn hak en voet en hoelanger ik stond, week de pijn ook uit naar mijn bovenbeen. Wanneer ik savonds op de bank zat en mijn benen rusten, bleef ik pijn in mijn benen voelen die af en toe heviger was dan anders. Na enige massage van me moeder, werd de pijn iets aandragelijker. 
> 
> Na veel klagen tegen mijn moeder raadde zij me aan naar de dokter te gaan, na veel onderzoeken en ook bloedonderzoeken konden ze me, tot de uitslag niet verder helpen en kreeg ik een pijnstiller voor geschreven. Uit de uitslagen bleekt dat ik ontstekingen had in mijn lichaam, maar dit moest vanzelf over gaan. Paar maanden later werden de klachten alleen maar erger, zo erg dat ik bijna geen afstanden meer kon verleggen en niet meer kon rennen. Het leek dan wel of er iemand met voetbalnoppen mijn scheenbeen kapot trapte. Ook de pijn in mijn bovenbeen werd heviger, als of iemand me spieren verscheurde. Opnieuw naar de huisarts en legde hem voor of ik misschien niet naar een podoloog moest. De huisarts vond het eigenlijk niet nodig maar lied me toch maar voor de zekerheid gaan. 
> 
> Eenmaal bij de podoloog bekeek hij mijn benen, voeten en armen. Hij ontdekte dat de spieren in mijn lichaam te lang waren en ze mijn lichaam niet juist ondersteuning gaven, volgens hem kwam de pijn in mijn benen/voeten voort door een verkeerde stand van mijn voeten. Een weekje later had ik steunzolen. In het begin veel pijn aan geleden, maar op dit moment kan ik er niet meer zonder mee lopen. De pijn uit mijn voeten verdween, wat al een hele opluchting was. Nadat ik klaar was met mijn stage, heb ik een stuk minder gelopen en verdween de pijn een beetje. 
> ...

----------


## kellyb

Mocht u mijn verhaal herkennen, neemt u dan alstublieft contact op met mij via onderstaand emailadres: [email protected]

Mijn naam is Kelly, ik ben 22 jaar 
Lees alstublieft mijn hele verhaal, aangezien het verhaal nogal complex en warrig is.
Sinds een aantal jaar, +/- 5 jaar chronische pijn in de benen. Het begon met lichte prikkelingen in beide benen en wanneer ik even stond of met mijn benen naar beneden zat, kreeg ik wat rood-blauwkleurige verkleuringen en het gevoel van kleine prikjes in mijn benen (soms stekend of soms meer een kriebelend en tintelend gevoel). Ik had dit niet continu, maar de klachten werden wel steeds erger, waarna het ook echt steeds meer pijn ging doen i.p.v. een irritant gevoel en ik steeds minder kon functioneren en op dit moment vrij weinig meer kan. Sporten lukt niet, werken kan ik niet en kan al lang niet meer naar school. Ook heb ik sinds een aantal maanden krampklachten in mijn armen en ben erg bang dat dit na verloop van tijd hetzelfde gaat worden als hoe ondraaglijk het nu in mijn benen is, maar ik heb geen idee of het enkel verband met elkaar heeft. Het beheerst dus mijn hele leven. De klachten zijn nu als volgt te beschrijven:

Ik sta sóchtends op (word gewekt door de pijn in mijn benen en armen. Ze voelen zo pijnlijk en bekneld, dat ik eruit moet om te bewegen. En de rest van de dag ziet er zo uit, met afwisselende soorten pijn in vooral zware en de pijnlijke benen, maar sinds kort ook armen, die steeds pijnlijker worden. ZE ZEUREN DE HELE DAG

-	Benen: bekneld gevoel in benen (de ene keer het hele been, ook trekkend gevoel, maar meestal bij de hamstrings, kuiten, dus aan de achterkant van mijn hele been. Maar de andere keer weer het gehele been. Kan het dus niet goed aangeven. (+ sinds kort ook armen) . Ook heb ik kramp in mijn benen, wat steeds erger wordt. Ze zijn bekneld, voelen verkramd, ze tintelen regelmatig, steken, branden, schijnen, kriebelen etc. Met dat kriebelen bedoel ik niet dat het jeukt, maar alsof er iets doorheen gaat. (Voor de warmte gebruik ik vaak ijszakken, om zo even de pijn te verlichten en te verdoven, want warmte voelt niet echt fijn. Warmte en kou hebben dus ook wel invloed. Warmte, bijvoorbeeld een warm bad of douche is een hel. Ze worden dan erg rood en de pijn is niet meer te houden (douchen is sowieso een hel, aangezien ik niet lang kan staan en ik moet er dan ook altijd onder gaan zitten). Het voelt ontzettend beurs aan. Kan niet lang stilstaan of met benen naar beneden zitten (vaak niet eens 1 of 2 minuten) Wanneer ik stilzit/sta met mijn benen naar beneden, dan worden alle klachten vaak veel erger. Soms worden ze blauwig-rood en soms dikke enkels. (lijkt op een beetje marmerhuid. Blauwig,wit, rood. Ook word ik daar erg onrustig van en weet ik niet meer waar ik het moet zoeken. Vaak verkleurt de onderkant van mijn been het ergst. Je ziet dan dus echt een blauwe verkleuring, met wittige en rode vlekken. Als ik dan even te lang zou blijven staan, dan voelt het daarna ook erg stijf aan. Bij staan heb ik dus die blauwig-rode verkleuring, en soms worden de benen dan dikkig (vocht) of de voeten zetten wat op en laatst ook mijn handen (ring zat ineens heel strak, omdat ik iets te lang rechtop en stilstond (2min). In een rij staan, onder de douche staan, normaal zitten op een stoel met de benen naar beneden en ga zo maar verder, is al heel lang niet meer mogelijk. Zitten in eenr restaurant, bioscoop, thuis, ik kan het niet meer opbrengen om stil te zitten, ook al lig ik met mijn benen omhoog. Rustig liggen of zitten, met of zonder steun, rust in mijn benen is er nooit! Alles doet te veel pijn (ik zit dan ook altijd met een verhoging onder mijn benen etc). (Wel ga ik meestal als ik net even te lang zit, wat bij mij al heel snel is, maar wat ik net als stilstaan niet uithoud, een stukje bewegen/lopen, maar echt ver lopen lukt ook weer niet). Ook heb ik vaak ineens tintelingen, vooral als ik op een bepaalde manier zit, bijv in de voeten. Snel een soort van slapend gevoel en erge tintelingen, kriebels). Ook voelt mijn huid soms heel raar aan. Alsof hij niet bij mijn lichaam hoort. Een doof gevoel. Brandend en schijnend gevoel bijna continu in de benen (alsof ze in de fik staan) en dan vooral aan de achterkant van mijn bovenbeen of in mijn kuit/scheenbeen gebied (bij de hamstring. Het brand, schijnt en steekt dan verschrikkelijk). -Als ik uit bed kom s’ochtends, dan voelen benen en armen verschrikkelijk stijf aan en voel ik naast alle andere bovengenoemde klachten, ook nog eens een hevige spierpijn of iets wat daarop lijkt. Het is enorm stijf en vooral mijn armen voelen aan alsof ze de hele nacht bekneld hebben gezeten. Ze trekken, zijn ZWAAR en bekneld! Iets vastpakken doet dan al pijn. Vaak zwakt dit gevoel in mijn armen na een tijdje weer wat weg, maar het verdwijnt niet meer.
-	Voeten (sinds een aantal maanden heel erg, ondraaglijk): wat hierboven staat heb ik al heel lang, maar sinds een aantal maanden beginnen mijn voeten ook steeds te steken, brandende voetzolen, kriebelen, schokken, maar vooral branden! Ze voelen soms ook ineens erg warm aan (vooral het voorste gedeelte van mijn voeten). Ze branden dan dus heel erg, voelen aan alsof ze in de fik staan en zijn rood van kleur. Vaak is dit branden ’s nachts in bed en ondraaglijk. Stilliggen en slapen, kan dan ook echt niet! Na het lopen worden mijn voeten vaak erg rood en warmer dan normaal en tintelen en kloppen ze hevig, net zoals mijn benen, waarna de pijn vaak nog erger wordt.

-	Armen en handen (sinds een aantal maanden): het branderige gevoel heb ik ook in mijn handen (deze worden soms ook ineens rood, vooral de topjes). Soms voelt het ook trekkerig, tintelend of kriebelig aan, of juist in mijn armen weer heel erg bekneld en stijf. Vooral als ik wakker word, is de pijn in mijn armen verschrikkelijk. Vooral in rust en 's avonds in bed kloppende, brandende voeten en ook benen, maar ook de krampen, steken, tintelingen, brandend, kloppend, warm gevoel.(Ik slaap amper en als ik slaap met medicatie, dan word ik vaak wakker van de hevige krampen in de benen (en sinds kort is dit ook in mijn armen begonnen). Ze steken ook, voelen krampachtig aan en dat vooral aan de bovenkant van mijn arm, maar het komt ook zeker in de onderkant voor, maar dus veel minder.

Ik heb ook regelmatig (meerdere malen op een dag) het gevoel dat ik om ga vallen als ik loop. Alsof ik mijn evenwicht verlies. Dit wordt eigenlijk ook steeds erger. Ik kan hier ook erg duizelig van worden, omdat ik op dat moment moeite heb om mijn evenwicht te bewaren. Dit kan soms best eng en vooral erg irritant zijn.

-	Ook heb ik sinds februari ineens een aantal maagklachten en darmklachten. Nooit eerder heb ik last van mijn maag gehad en van de één op andere dag kreeg ik een gevoelige slokdarm, maagstreek en darmen. Ik kreeg last van een maagzweer, darmontsteking en nadat dit verholpen was bleef ik last van mijn maag houden. Dit bleek te komen door een klepje wat niet goed sluit, maar wordt nu weer erger. Geen idee of het er iets mee te maken heeft. Dat lijkt mij eigenlijk niet, maar ik zet het er toch maar bij!

Dit zijn een aantal beschreven klachten van wat ik voel, maar ik voel nog veel meer dingen in mijn benen, maar het is zo ondraaglijk en zoveel, dat ik niet weet hoe ik dat allemaal onder woorden moet brengen. ik hoop dat dit daarom even voldoende is.
Ook heb ik meerdere dingen misschien dubbel beschreven, maar aangezien het zo moeilijk is om op papier te zetten, hoop ik dat u mij hiermee toch zo snel mogelijk verder kan helpen en alles zou willen proberen om er misschien achter te komen wat het kan zijn, want hier is nauwelijks mee om te gaan. 
HELP ONDRAAGLIJK!
Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Sefi

Hallo MIIYO
Ik herken je hele verhaal.
Kijk eens onder Hypermobiliteitssyndroom (HMS).
Heb ik ook en daarnaast heb ik heel veel baat bij de chiropractor die mijn gewrichten regelmatig rechtzet. In combinatie met triggerpoint therapie helpt dit me behoorlijk goed.

----------


## MIIYO

> Hallo MIIYO
> Ik herken je hele verhaal.
> Kijk eens onder Hypermobiliteitssyndroom (HMS).
> Heb ik ook en daarnaast heb ik heel veel baat bij de chiropractor die mijn gewrichten regelmatig rechtzet. In combinatie met triggerpoint therapie helpt dit me behoorlijk goed.


Hey supper bedankt voor je idee! Ik kan het eens voorstellen aan mijn reumatoloog waar ik op dit moment wordt geholpen in het ziekenhuis.. Zijn al heel wat testjes achter de rug maar nog niks achter gekomen... Nog altijd aan het wachten op de bloed resultaten! 

Bedankt voor het mee denken!!

----------


## Sefi

Kijk in ieder geval eerst eens op het internet wat HMS precies is. Misschien herken je jezelf er helemaal niet in, of juist wel.
Het is niet aan te tonen via bloed. Hoewel veel HMS'ers een hogere bezinking hebben, hoeft dit niet.
Het enige dat je moet treffen is een specialist die bekend is met HMS of EDS (Ehlers Danlos Syndroom) en die zijn helaas nogal schaars. Een reumatoloog of Klinisch Geneticus zou de diagnose kunnen stellen.

----------


## kayne

Zelf loop ik ook al jaren te sukkelen met pijnklachten.
Schouder ooit slijmbeursontsteking geconstateerd maar nooit echt over gegaan.
Overbelasting volgens de arts.
Hele schoudergebied achterop, monnikskap links en rechts is pijnlijk.
Nek is een ramp, door aanrijding van achter, al weer jaren geleden.
En sinds kort ook zomaar pijn in bovenarmen, onderarmen en handen.
En nu weer pijn in onderug, wat een drama steeds, elke dag pijn.
Ik las hier iets over zure voeding, ik eet elke dag Griekse yoghurt.
Zal ik daar ook eens mee stoppen?
En wat zijn nog meer zure producten, mischien staat dat hier en heb ik dat over het hoofd gezien.

Kayne

----------


## Adrienn

Hallo,
Ik heb de perfecte oplossing gevonden,
Ik drink nu enkele maanden een product,en mijn geloof in het 
product blijft groeien! Plus, Ik heb nu de passie voor mijn leven 
terug! Ik dacht echt dat er niets was dat me daarmee kon helpen en was 
al klaar om genoegen te nemen met een gemiddeld leven.
Door elke ochtend 30 ml (borrelglaasje), en elke avond 30 ml te drinken geef je het lichaam nieuwe Redox Signalen waardoor de cellen binnen een paar dagen beter gaan functioneren.
Dit is geen geneesmiddel, kruid, vitaminen, mineralen, sap of voedingsstof. 
Er zijn geen stimulerende middelen, bijwerkingen of giftige stoffen. 
Dat is de eerste in zijn soort in de wereld.
mag ik product naam schrijven in dit forum?

----------


## floris

nou vertel wat is het ???

----------

